# C-40 help!!!



## Smokincrow (Jul 28, 2014)

hello, glad to find this forum. OK, i have a 1997-98 c40 that has been raced and trained and mostly sweat on alot. When i was cleaning it this weekend the rear deraileur cable guide that is riveted to the frame broke in half. After crying a bit i removed the remainder of the guide and the rivet. Now the question is where do i get a replacement piece?? My local bike shop was no help. Thanks in advance. Have a great ride!!!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Maybe try one of these outfits that repair carbon frames. Calfee does a lot of bikes. Google "carbon fiber bicycle repair" for others.


----------

